# Favorite Grunt



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just curious what everyone uses for grunts...I use a Primos Still Grunter and I like it. What's your favorite grunt?


----------



## wherdog (Nov 3, 2008)

true talker


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

True Talker


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Even though I cant stand the Drury brothers, I do like the MAD calls.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I like mad calls and whats wrong with the Drury Brothers


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

huntingtim08 said:


> I like mad calls and whats wrong with the Drury Brothers


They started "contest hunting". They are part of the group of people (the "professional" and "celebrity" hunters) that are slowly killing hunting as we know it in this country. Money talks, the rest of us will walk.


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

i use a true talker "natural" but i sometimes have problems when i drop the o-ring or the diaphram sticks


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

i mean flextone natural


----------

